# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Уважение

## Олег Рассиев

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Все говорят о важности уважения к другим, и я попытался применить это на практике, но сразу же натолкнулся на проблему: у меня нет представления об уважении, потому что я никого не уважаю. Я понял, что даже мое хорошее отношение к старшим основано большей частью на выгоде для себя, а значит, не может считаться уважением. Что такое уважение, к старшим, к супруге, к другим людем, и как именно его культивировать в себе?
Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Уважение - естественное качество гуны благости, когда человек понимает равенство всех душ перед Богом и видит их единую духовную природу. Уважать, значит, признавать важность личности. Человек в гуне страсти считает себя выше других и ему трудно уважать других. Человек в невежестве просто любит все разрушать, и в первую очередь, отношения. Поэтому не получится искусственно развивать это качество. Нужно просто подняться до гуны благости, и уважение придет вместе с ней.

----------

